# Emerg - 200 watt loaner



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Does anyone out there have a 200 watt or larger heater they would be willing to loan out for approx a week. I would hate to give the money to a LFS when Cory sells a great product at half the price. Problem being - Cory is in Caribbean! Anyone?


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

No, sorry. I have 50 watt, if that would help.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yes i have a 250 watt i think you can borrow
scarbrough area ....... can call hubby works at 401 and macowan across from town centre .


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Well as much as I hate to give $40 to big als for a heater I think its what I must do. By the time i drive around vs buyinmg one i think I may as well buy one. Thanks so much for the offers, very much appreciated.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm at 404 and Major mac. Not too far away, I have a couple of spares you can use.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

That worked out great. Picked up a sick fish that is now waiting on a drip to enjoy her 20gal quar. tank and hopefully heal up. And a heater to hold me off until Cory gets back. Thats Gunner, Westender, and aeri as well as others who offered. This is def. what forums are all about!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

No worries. Just glad to help out. Was nice to meet ya.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

desjardo said:


> That worked out great. Picked up a sick fish that is now waiting on a drip to enjoy her 20gal quar. tank and hopefully heal up. And a heater to hold me off until Cory gets back. Thats Gunner, Westender, and aeri as well as others who offered. This is def. what forums are all about!


I think of all the forums, this is perhaps the friendliest forum I have ever been on. But we are all relatively "local" which makes us "family" so to speak. Is that the sick cichlid? Good luck on getting her well. I just got one of those plastic critter containers to use as a quarintine/hospital/breeder. When Cory gets back, I will have to put an order in for a couple heaters.

I need one for claude's tank...I need the under tank one for the betta tank. 
one for the platy tank which has a HOB one, bu I want that for a bucket.... and 1 for hospital/backup. Yup yup yup.

This forum is great!


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes it is, and was nice to meet you too. Gorgeous area..


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Haha, it's quite different now. That entire area was empty land in January. They sure made a lot of progress in the summer.


----------

